# Smoker Shed Pix/Suggeston?



## ga.roadhog (Jun 20, 2008)

I am about to build a "Smokin Shed" and would love to see some pix for ideas if anyone has any.

My idea is to build a carport like structure to back the smoker into, have enough room under it to stack my wood and have a work table, chairs etc.  I am thinking the sides would have 4 ft outdoor bead board style walls and then lattice to the roof.  I have some metal roofing to put on top.  Should I close the back like the sides and just make it longer to access the firebox or leave the back open?  How tall 8 or 10 ft sides with 10 or 12 ft centers?

Any suggestions or ideas are welcome.


----------



## tn_bbq (Jun 20, 2008)

I think you'd want to close it up as much as possible to hold the smoke.

Here's a pig shack.


----------



## flyin'illini (Jun 20, 2008)

I want to say stfRon has a shed type set-up for smoking. (I remember the pics)  So does Illini I think.  But I can get anything to come up with on a search.


----------



## agmeyer (Jun 20, 2008)

Hello from Sedalia, MO.   My great grandparents had a small smokehouse.  It was about 14 x 14 ft with a pointed roof (12 ft high on top) , and 8 ft walls.  It was made out of 2x6 rough cut oak framing and pine sheathing covered with felt and pine siding.   I remember the wood burning stove and the chimney (stovepipe).  They had some shelves on two sides  about waist high and some assorted wooden hanging racks for the hams, sides, shoulders of the many hogs they butchered each year.   Then the big beams for the cattle to hang from.  They seemed to have butchered more hogs  back then and that is mainly what they smoked.  The cattle were butchered and cut up right away (always in cold weather) and the beef went to the locker before they had home freezers.  They still had workable ice chests (cabinets made of cedar or redwood) when I was very young.   They had a concrete floor and sill on the building to help keep out varmints.  And a very small window.   Hope this helps.  I don't think making one out of galvanized steel is a good idea; but maybe enamel steel or exterior plywood?


----------



## waysideranch (Jun 20, 2008)

If your familiar to framing wood structures I suggest you gets some steel wall studs and frame it out of steel.  You can sheet it with tin and no wood involved. Insulate and line inside with tin also.  Frame door out of steel studs.  Makes a great smoker.  Ours is 4x4x6'8.  This allows room to step in.  Good luck.


----------



## bonedadddy (Jun 20, 2008)

If I made a shed like that...my wife would make me sleep in it (which wouldnt be sooo bad, except the Humidity in Missouri is terrible :-) hehe

Would love to see pics if you end up building one! Sounds like a good place to smoke meat, cigars...play cards....hmmm, its starting to sound like a beer hall (except all the liberals who are passing the no smoking laws out here in KC)...

hmm, I seem to be off topic.  Good luck with your shed!


----------



## edwardb (May 16, 2011)

I noticed the pig shack,neat. Please could you supply me with some specs. Especially the the motor size to spin a big of about 150lbs. I am putting in a wood boiler. I am thinking to add a wood shed then add the boiler inside and vent in or out depending how much smoke to add to the food .Stainles shelfes. Any suggestions what type of wood for shead...... or should it be metal ? Thanks , ED. [email protected]


----------

